# Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X



## raumich (4. Juni 2018)

*Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Der Threadtitel sagt schon alles.  Mit dem Boxed-Kühler des AMD bin ich im Normalbetrieb eigentlich relativ zufrieden. Ich mag die RGB-Optik  und die Lautstärke ist für mich ausreichend leise. Wie gesagt, im Normalbetrieb.

Während des Encodings das ich betreibe laufen alle Kerne (und wohl auch der Lüfter) auf 100 % (aktuell noch nicht übertaktet) und die Temps sind dauerhaft bei 82° - 83°C. Und es ist noch nichtmal Hochsommer. Die Zimmertemperatur geht wahrscheinlich auch noch mal um ein paar Grad hoch. Mit anderen Worten, aktuell ist mir der Kühler zu laut und kühlt dafür nicht ausreichend gut.

Eine Alternative muß her. Zum einen habe ich die

Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder die

NZXT Kraken X52 mit AM4-Bracket
NZXT Kraken X52 mit AM4-Bracket Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AIO-Wasserkühlungen ins Auge gefasst, weil sie so schön Kompakt auf der CPU sind und nettes Bling Bling bieten.

Tendenziell hätte ich aber lieber eine reine Luftkühlung (daher auch das Posting hier).

Budget ist egal. Bedingungen sind aber:

1.  Möglichst leise auch unter dauerhafter Vollast.
2. So un-klobig und kompakt wie möglich.
3. Am liebsten mit RGB aber Punkt 1 und 2 wären mir wichtiger.


Danke schonmal für eure Tipps und Kommentare.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Wenn du lieber einen Luftkühler möchtest warum dann die teuren AiO-WaKüs?

Ich meine leise und leistungsstarke Luftkühler die auch jetzt nicht extrem klobig sind und einen 2700X problemlos leise runterkühlen gibts für ein Drittel des preises, beispielsweise einen Brocken. Klar gibts für den Preis kein RGB aber ganz ehrlich - die Lichtorgel ist doch komplett unsinnig - erst Recht an einem Kühler. Wenn ich mit Gewalt buntes Licht haben will baue ich das mit passenden Casemods extra ein.


----------



## raumich (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du lieber einen Luftkühler möchtest warum dann die teuren AiO-WaKüs?
> 
> Ich meine leise und leistungsstarke Luftkühler die auch jetzt nicht extrem klobig sind und einen 2700X problemlos leise runterkühlen gibts für ein Drittel des preises, beispielsweise einen Brocken. Klar gibts für den Preis kein RGB aber ganz ehrlich - die Lichtorgel ist doch komplett unsinnig - erst Recht an einem Kühler. Wenn ich mit Gewalt buntes Licht haben will baue ich das mit passenden Casemods extra ein.



Ich steh auf Bling Bling!  Aber ja... wie gesagt: Eigentlich wäre mir ein reiner Luftkühler ja auch lieber. AIOs haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung aber ich finde halt auch, das es "nur mit Luft" auch leise und kühl sein kann. Danke für den Tip mit dem Brocken. Ist notiert.
Noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## raumich (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Was wäre im Vergleich zum Brocken vom Noctua NH-U14S zu halten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Die Kühler in der Kategorie geben sich leistungstechnisch in der Praxis kaum was. Da sinds hier und da mal 3 Grad mehr oder weniger was technisch völlig wurscht ist, der eine kann besser bei geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen, der andere etwas besser bei höheren usw. - du kannst dir zu den drölfzig Luftkühlern die es zwischen 45 und 70€ so gibt unzählige Tests durchlesen aber am Ende machts kaum einen Unterschied welchen du jetzt wirklich kaufst und benutzt. Der Brocken 3 ist nur eine Wahl von vielen - ich habe mich für diesen entschieden weil er zu den günstigsten in dieser Preisklasse gehört, laut Tests aber (mindestens) genauso gut ist (Beispiel: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?).

Natürlich kannste auch jeden beliebigen anderen Kühler nehmen der reinpasst und für AM4 geeignet ist - dein Anforderungsprofil, einen nicht übertakteten 2700X leise kühlen, kann von den Kühlern in der Preisklasse definitiv jeder.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Hallo!

Erstmal wollte ich anmerken: schönes System! Mal jemand der das selbe Board hat wie ich.
Ich habe den Macho und unter Prime so 73 Grad. (10 Grad Offset schon abgezogen). Aber ich will meine Gehäusebelüftung noch optimieren und gucken ob man die Temperaturen noch weiter senken kann.
Ansonsten hat man noch die Möglichkeit die CPU Spannung zu reduzieren. Aber da habe ich mich noch nicht dran getraut. U.a. weil das System bis jetzt schön stabil läuft. Möchte eigentlich das es so bleibt.


----------



## raumich (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Kühler in der Kategorie geben sich leistungstechnisch in der Praxis kaum was. Da sinds hier und da mal 3 Grad mehr oder weniger was technisch völlig wurscht ist, der eine kann besser bei geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen, der andere etwas besser bei höheren usw. - du kannst dir zu den drölfzig Luftkühlern die es zwischen 45 und 70€ so gibt unzählige Tests durchlesen aber am Ende machts kaum einen Unterschied welchen du jetzt wirklich kaufst und benutzt. Der Brocken 3 ist nur eine Wahl von vielen - ich habe mich für diesen entschieden weil er zu den günstigsten in dieser Preisklasse gehört, laut Tests aber (mindestens) genauso gut ist (Beispiel: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?).
> 
> Natürlich kannste auch jeden beliebigen anderen Kühler nehmen der reinpasst und für AM4 geeignet ist - dein Anforderungsprofil, einen nicht übertakteten 2700X leise kühlen, kann von den Kühlern in der Preisklasse definitiv jeder.



Danke, das war mehr oder weniger die Aussage, die ich gebraucht hatte. Der Noctua z.B. mag der Kühler mit den größeren Leistungsreserven sein aber in erster Linie will ich einen Kühler, der meine CPU "ausreichend" und vor allem leise kühlt. Ob die CPU dann unter Vollast 70°C oder nur 60-65°C hat, ist eigentlich sekundär. Vor allem soll der Kühler leise sein und in der Disziplin scheint der Brocken3 ja fast unschlagbar zu sein. Also nochmals danke für den Tipp. Der Noctua kostet doppelt so viel (vor allem, wenn man ihn mit einem zweiten Lüfter betreibt und wenn ich die ganze Encoding-Geschichte hinter mir habe, läuft die CPU dann eh nicht mehr 24/7 unter Vollast. Vielleicht kehre ich dann sowieso wieder zu dem schönen Boxed Kühler zurück, da ich ihn vor allem optisch sehr gelungen finde und bin dann froh, "damals" nicht doppelt so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben, als unbedingt notwendig gewesen wäre. Dahingehend ist der Brocken3 wahrscheinlich schon optimal für mich.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Also als bequiet! Fan kann ich die diese Kühler empfehlen. Beide sind super kühler und bequiet hat bei der Montagefreundlichkeit nachgebessert. Zudem finde ich sie top verarbeitet und die machen in einem Case mit Glasfenster schön was her.

be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Dark Rock 4 würde schon locker reichen. Der ist auch immer mein Favorit.

Der Pro 4 ist aber noch mal eine nummer größer und da solltest du mit der höhe des RAMs trotzdem aufpassen. Da kann es sein, dass es teilweise doch nicht geht, obwohl sie da auch nachgebessert haben.


----------



## raumich (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Also als bequiet! Fan kann ich die diese Kühler empfehlen. Beide sind super kühler und bequiet hat bei der Montagefreundlichkeit nachgebessert. Zudem finde ich sie top verarbeitet und die machen in einem Case mit Glasfenster schön was her.
> 
> Der Dark Rock 4 würde schon locker reichen. Der ist auch immer mein Favorit.


Optisch finde ich ihn durch das schwarz auch schon sehr edel. Und da meine ganzen Case-Lüfter mittlerweile bequiet Silent-Wings sind, würde das auch gut passen. Allerdings ist der Kühler 30 EUR teurer als der Alpenföhn, ohne das ich ihn leistungstechnisch so deutlich vorne sehe. Ich schau mir den Brocken, den ich inzwischen bestellt habe, erstmal an.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



raumich schrieb:


> Optisch finde ich ihn durch das schwarz auch schon sehr edel. Und da meine ganzen Case-Lüfter mittlerweile bequiet Silent-Wings sind, würde das auch gut passen. Allerdings ist der Kühler 30 EUR teurer als der Alpenföhn, ohne das ich ihn leistungstechnisch so deutlich vorne sehe. Ich schau mir den Brocken, den ich inzwischen bestellt habe, erstmal an.



Ja. Der Brocken ist eine gute Entscheidung. Ich habe den bequiet auch nur wegen der Optik, aber mit dem Brocken machst du auch nichts falsch. Der ist auch super verarbeitet.


----------



## raumich (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Kurzes Fazit nach dem Einbau des Brocken 3:
Der Kühler läuft jetzt seit 20min unter Vollast. Dabei ist er zwar gut zu hören, das Geräusch ist aber nicht so störend wie beim Boxed-Lüfter. Die Temps liegen nur 2-3 Grad unter dem Boxed aber zum einen war meine Thermal Grizzlly Paste leer und ich musste die mitgelieferte verwenden. Zum anderen herschen hier aktuell 29°C Raumtemperatur. Ich denke, bei Normaltemperatur  sinkt auch etwas die Lüfterleistung und somit nochmals der Geräuschpegel.

Im Normalbetrieb ist der Brocken 3 fast nicht zu hören, im Idle gar nicht. Wer also nichts encoden muß oder die CPU dauerhaft über mehrere Stunde auf 100% auslastet, der ganz sowieso bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Die 42 EUR haben sich also gelohnt.
Das fehlende Bling Bling des Original Kühlers, habe ich mit einem schönen addressierbaren RGB-Stripe ausgeglichen. Die Lichter spiegeln sich schön im metallischen Glanz des Brocken. Sieht ganz hervorragend aus und gefällt mir im Nachhinein sogar besser als der Prism, da der Effekt jetzt nochmal ne Spur dezenter ist.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Schau, das du halt mit der Spannung/Vcore für d(einen) bestimmten/stabilen Takt so weit wie möglich runter gehst. Das senkt die Temperaturen und der CPU-Lüfter muss nicht so stark aufdrehen...

Gruß


----------



## raumich (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



facehugger schrieb:


> Schau, das du halt mit der Spannung/Vcore für d(einen) bestimmten/stabilen Takt so weit wie möglich runter gehst. Das senkt die Temperaturen und der CPU-Lüfter muss nicht so stark aufdrehen...
> 
> Gruß



Das mit dem Übertakten/Undervolten habe ich mir bei dem UEFI noch gar nicht angeschaut. Alles Neuland für mich. Muß ich mir demnächst man anschauen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



raumich schrieb:


> Das mit dem Übertakten/Undervolten habe ich mir bei dem UEFI noch gar nicht angeschaut. Alles Neuland für mich. Muß ich mir demnächst man anschauen.


Du kannst mit undervolten bei CPU`s/GPU`s so einiges in Sachen Effizienz/Temperatur rausholen. Boards legen oft mehr "Saft" an wie nötig um ja den vom Hersteller garantierten Takt unter allen Umständen auch zu halten.

 Ein guter Kühler von außen ist die eine Sache, weniger Spannung bedeutet meist auch eine teils deutlich kühlere CPU/GPU. Kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen...

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



raumich schrieb:


> Das mit dem Übertakten/Undervolten habe ich mir bei dem UEFI noch gar nicht angeschaut. Alles Neuland für mich. Muß ich mir demnächst man anschauen.



Da würde sich im Falle deines 2700X grade die aktuelle Ausgabe der PCGH anbieten - denn genau diese CPU wird von unserem Admin der Herzen ausführlich in einem Video optimiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist hier, warum man erst ca. 40-50 Euro (oder mehr) für einen Aftermarketkühler ausgeben will und dann später wieder zum boxed-Kühler zurückkehren will... 

Der "EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3" oder wenns etwas kompakter sein soll der "Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4" ebenso wie viele andere Kühler in dieser Preisklasse, sollten dem "AMD Wraith Prism" in jeder Hinsicht deutlich überlegen sein, denn 82-83°C beim Encoden von Videos bei einer nicht übertakteten CPU mit verlötetem IHS finde ich alles andere als gut, so einen Kühler würde ich endgültig entsorgen.


----------



## raumich (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist hier, warum man erst ca. 40-50 Euro (oder mehr) für einen Aftermarketkühler ausgeben will und dann später wieder zum boxed-Kühler zurückkehren will...
> 
> Der "EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3" oder wenns etwas kompakter sein soll der "Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4" ebenso wie viele andere Kühler in dieser Preisklasse, sollten dem "AMD Wraith Prism" in jeder Hinsicht deutlich überlegen sein, denn 82-83°C beim Encoden von Videos bei einer nicht übertakteten CPU mit verlötetem IHS finde ich alles andere als gut, so einen Kühler würde ich endgültig entsorgen.


Wer will denn das?  Ich schrieb: "vielleicht! Bin mit der Performance des Brocken sehr zufrieden. Unter Vollast ungefähr so laut wie mein System vorher im Idle und durch den LED-Stripe vermisse ich auch das Bling/Bing des Prism nicht. Im Gegenteil! Wie ich schon schrieb ist die indirekt Beleuchtung und die Reflektion des Kühlkörpers noch dezenter. Dadurch das alle Komponenten Aura-Sync fähig sind, ist das eine ganz stimmige Geschichte.

Das mit der "nicht übertakteten CPU" ist ja soweit auch nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe/hatte aktiv keine Parameter im BIOS verändert aber die AMDs übertakten ja von Haus aus selbstständig. Statt der 3,7Ghz laufen beim Encoden alle Kerne bei ca. 3,9 Ghz. Im Windows Betrieb bei 4,1 Ghz. Aktuell habe ich hier keine Benchmark verwertbare Temperaturen im Büro. Raumtemperaturen von 29-30°C. Da finde ich 82°C unter Vollast ok. Im Dauerbetrieb war er mir echt zu laut aber bei dem Boxed-Kühler muß man nicht unbedingt auf einen Dritthersteller ausweichen. Aber, auch das muß man fairerweise sagen: Die machen die Sache halt schon besser. Ich hatte noch nie einen so schnellen PC und keiner war so leise wie der aktuelle. Es lohnt sich schon, Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Das meinte ich ja, wenn man erstmal einen Brocken oder ähnliches hat, weint man auch dem besten boxed-Kühler keine Träne mehr nach!


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



raumich schrieb:


> Das mit der "nicht übertakteten CPU" ist ja soweit auch nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe/hatte aktiv keine Parameter im BIOS verändert aber die AMDs übertakten ja von Haus aus selbstständig. Statt der 3,7Ghz laufen beim Encoden alle Kerne bei ca. 3,9 Ghz. Im Windows Betrieb bei 4,1 Ghz. Aktuell habe ich hier keine Benchmark verwertbare Temperaturen im Büro. Raumtemperaturen von 29-30°C. Da finde ich 82°C unter Vollast ok. Im Dauerbetrieb war er mir echt zu laut aber bei dem Boxed-Kühler muß man nicht unbedingt auf einen Dritthersteller ausweichen. Aber, auch das muß man fairerweise sagen: Die machen die Sache halt schon besser. Ich hatte noch nie einen so schnellen PC und keiner war so leise wie der aktuelle. Es lohnt sich schon, Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


Wieviele und welche Gehäuselüfter hast du eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## raumich (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieviele und welche Gehäuselüfter hast du eigentlich verbaut?



Vorne blasen zwei bequiet Silent Wings 3 140mm die Luft ins Case und hinten saugt ein bequiet Silent Wings 3 120mm HIGH SPEED die Luft aus dem Gehäuse.
Alle drei Lüfter sind PWM Lüfter und laufen in der Silent Einstellung des Mainboards. Der 120er war ein Fehlkauf bzw. ich weiß nicht ob es die High Speed Variante hätte sein müssen.
Vielleicht tausche ich den nochmal gegen einen 120er in der Silent Variante.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



raumich schrieb:


> Vielleicht tausche ich den nochmal gegen einen 120er in der Silent Variante.


Warum tauschen? Du kannst ihn ja weiter runter stellen und wenn du mal die Leistung brauchst, z.b. im Sommer, dann hast du den schon installiert. 

Ich habe für Sommer und Winter verschiedene Setups. Ab 22 °C stelle ich das immer um und dann laufen die leicht schneller und können die Temps halten.


----------



## John_Wick (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*

Da du hinten keinen 140 mm Lüfter einbauen kannst nimm den hier:

Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 ab €'*'11,43 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ein 7V Adapter wird mitgeliefert, falls man den nicht selber regeln will.

Sehr leistungsstark und das bei guter Geräuschkulisse (leise und fördert trotzdem mehr Luft als ein Silent Wing)

Die beiden Silent Wings vorne, würde ich so lassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ich habe für Sommer und Winter verschiedene Setups. Ab 22 °C stelle ich das immer um und dann laufen die leicht schneller und können die Temps halten.



Warum das? Wenn im Sommer die Raumtemperatur um 5-10° höher liegen sollte, dann ist eben die CPU Temperatur auch um 5-10° höher. Das ist doch völlig unkritisch.

Abgesehen davon, wie ist denn deine Zimmertemperatur im Winter? Wenn du bei 22° auf Sommer umstellst, dann dürfte die da ja signifikant drunter liegen. Also alles unter 20° wäre mir persönlich in einem Raum zu kalt um still drin zu sitzen und am Rechner etwas zu erledigen.

Der CPU ist es im Übrigen auch egal ob sie bei 40° oder 80° läuft, kaputt geht im Rahmen der üblichen Nutzungsdauer da gar nix und wenn die nach 15 Jahren hopps geht ist sie eh schon 3x ersetzt worden.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für meinen Ryzen 2700X*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum das? Wenn im Sommer die Raumtemperatur um 5-10° höher liegen sollte, dann ist eben die CPU Temperatur auch um 5-10° höher. Das ist doch völlig unkritisch.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, wie ist denn deine Zimmertemperatur im Winter? Wenn du bei 22° auf Sommer umstellst, dann dürfte die da ja signifikant drunter liegen. Also alles unter 20° wäre mir persönlich in einem Raum zu kalt um still drin zu sitzen und am Rechner etwas zu erledigen.
> 
> Der CPU ist es im Übrigen auch egal ob sie bei 40° oder 80° läuft, kaputt geht im Rahmen der üblichen Nutzungsdauer da gar nix und wenn die nach 15 Jahren hopps geht ist sie eh schon 3x ersetzt worden.



Die Temperatur beim FX ist deutlich geringer als bei Intel. Im Winter läuft die CPU auf 60 °C, und drüber. Also lasse ich die CPU schon sehr warm laufen, sodass die Lautstärke stark abnimmt. Im Sommer ist die Temperatur dementsprechend höher und dann fängt sie das runtertakten an. Deswegen habe ich zwei Modis. Aber bei beiden sind die Lüfter für mich unhörbar und so wollte ich das. 

Im Winter habe ich max 18 Grad im Arbeitszimmer. Selbst da sitze ich noch mit T-Shirt da.


----------

